# New GY trawlers



## James77 (Dec 28, 2007)

http://www.thisisgrimsby.co.uk/displayNode.jsp?nodeId=181505&command=displayContent&sourceNode=231723&home=yes&more_nodeId1=151458&contentPK=19923037

Good news. First new boat for Grimsby in TEN years.


----------



## mattarosa (Mar 19, 2006)

James
Thanks for sharing this, it is very interesting.

I did not realise there was any shipbuilding capability in Whitby. Not that I am particularly knowledgeable about such things, but you hear that shipbuilding in the UK is dead, so I was glad to see it might not be completely dead.

Hilary


----------

